# For Bogydave



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For Bogydave 

This is just a small show and tell, how to drill out the center ring so he can use the OP type brass guides
( 1 1/2" ) in a router mounting plate 




http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/10808-making-mounting-plate.html
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=89659#post89659


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks BJ
Ordered parts.
Probably 2 weeks + , Alaska always slow mail.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

You're Welcome 

I'm sure most things are running a bit slow this time of the year in Alaska 

=======



Bogydave said:


> Thanks BJ
> Ordered parts.
> Probably 2 weeks + , Alaska always slow mail.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Bob, 
Thanks very much for the post. I do not know how I missed it in the first place.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome mftha

=============



mftha said:


> Bob,
> Thanks very much for the post. I do not know how I missed it in the first place.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks Bob for another great how-to.


----------

